# san diego comic con & furries



## conejo (Jul 31, 2008)

first off, anyone know who this is?





the site says "star fox" but i dunno

well he  got printed in the newspaper and we got confused for him.
HOWEVER we did make the news!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvF-UnmAzkM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvF-UnmAzkM
we come out twice in that vid




Myself and Tarah w/ Gonzo!

we had a blast, everyone loves furries!

or "fuzzies" as most called us hah. i gave out lil plush green bunnies to a bunch of lil kids who went too, Tarah said it made the parents drop their jaws at the generosity of the act haha.

we also got invited to a furmeet and that was really cool meeting a bunch of real furries.
at the con we met a bunch who had tails on too and even one sweet girl who said " Im one of you!" hahaha


----------

